

Bank of America adds someone to my account - petegrif

Imagine my surprise when my wife logs into our &#x27;secure&#x27; BofA online banking site and discover that (i) I am not longer on the account but that (ii) someone I have never heard of is now a named account holder.
Never fear, however, because when I reported this disturbing fact to BofA then assure me that they have people working on such account problems 9-5 Monday to Friday.
Good to know. I can now relax for the remainder of Sunday.
======
ig1
Have you called their fraud line ?

------
_ology
Good ol' maliciously incompetent B-of-A!

------
Questioneer
I would report this to any other financial services you may use, including
your employer. While it could be a simple hack and drain, there could be more
going on.

~~~
petegrif
Absolutely right.

~~~
Questioneer
Would you be willing to follow-up for us? Positive/Negative ramifications,
lessons learned?

